# Kessil LED



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

Hi there
Anyone using Kessil 360 in Toronto?
What's your feedback on it? How do you find it?


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Currently running A360WE's on all of my tanks 
Highly recommended and wouldn't use any other brand
Great controllability, fantastic color and shimmer
Attractive compact design
Best of all, coral and fish colors pop !
I used to run T5HO and growth is far improved once I switched over to Kessil
As you can tell, I'm a big fan !


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

What is the noise level? I am reading some reviews and they say Kessil fan is noisy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

I'Ve read about the noise level "issue" related to the fan and I say that while you can definitely hear the fan running, it is extremely efficient and in my opinion is not noticeable 
My skimmers and water flows make more noise than the Kessil fan
You're welcome to come see my set ups anytime - PM me.


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

Thank you very much for the offer.
I was looking at a150 too. Half the price of 360. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm want to see the A160we that's coming out soon.


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

matti2uude said:


> I'm want to see the A160we that's coming out soon.


 How soon?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

It's supposed to come out this month some time.


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

Do you have a clue about differences between a150 and a160?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

It's the same difference as between the 350 and 360. You will be able to control the spectrum and intensity.


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Definitely wait for the 160 - fully controllable which the 150 is not


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

Yep! This is what I was thinking. 
Now, will 2x A160 be enough for 75g tank? They say A160 is 15% brighter, but not like A360, 40W vs 90W.


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Can't speak to the A150 or A160 but you need to consider spread to cover the tank the way that you need 
In my experience, the A360's will only cover 30 inches width so you will definitely need 2 to cover your 75 g 
Check Kessil's website and use their recommendation chart - I found it very accurate


----------

